# Hardlines, AccuAir, and the artist known as Sirpop



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

My good friend Nik (Sirpop) and I decided that I needed to properly redo the trunk setup since the first version was pretty much garbage. I had some ideas of what I wanted to do, and went back and forth with Nik, but in order to get the best possible setup, I really let him go wild. After a month of planning and about two months of building (weekends or late nights only), Nik built what I consider to be a beautiful work of art. The finished product really could not have been any better. 

This car is a daily driver, and a big part of what we talked about was being able to still have a full trunk. In order to accomplish that, Nik decided to use only the space where the rear seat used to reside. We used a shallow mount sub so we could build as small of a box as possible, and still have enough space under the box to mount the amp. New Stereo components include: JL HD900/5 amplifier and an Alpine 12" Type R shallow mount sub (SWR-T12).

For the hardlines, we settled on using Stainless Steel, because at the end of the day, other soft metals wouldn't give us the shine we wanted, and chrome would give the best look, as well as provide the easiest upkeep. For the rest of the management, I decided to go with the following:

Accuair VU4 Manifold
(2) Accuair 3 gallon Aluminum tanks (Chromed)
Accuair eXo mounts (Black Chromed)
(2) Viair 400c Compressors

I already had the AccuAir e-Level setup so this was really a no-brainer. I've dealt with Dustin and Reno at AccuAir for the last year and a half, and I can say there really isn't a better company to deal with in the Air Ride scene. These guys are all about quality, and it really shows in all their products. Also doesn't hurt that they have amazing customer service.

Enough talking, on to a few pics. I only have 2 shots of the setup at the moment, mainly because I didn't take any shots at Wuste since I was too drunk to care :laugh:



















And here are a few full car shots from over the weekend at Wuste.





























For anyone interested in Air Ride installs in the LA/OC area, you should definitely hit up Nik (Sirpop). This is the second amazing setup he's done for my cars (first on my Jetta before it was totaled), and he also built the setup in Jason's (Ultimatetaba) A3. He can do anything from a basic setup to something as crazy as what he did in my TT. The man is a perfectionist, and it definitely shows in the quality of the work.


----------



## gtimakesmebroke (Sep 30, 2006)

alex, id make babies with that setup. so clean, car is proper as hell. :thumbup:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Sheer brilliance!!!


----------



## wolfsburg__gli (Feb 24, 2009)

dope. your daily driver is quite the show car. cant imagine my daily ever looking THATT nicee.


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

That's a sick setup, awesome work:thumbup:


----------



## Dameon (Oct 6, 2008)

wow..everything is just....wow


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

SoloGLI said:


> .


o. my......


----------



## firebert (Feb 25, 2008)

wow


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## Dubstuning (Nov 1, 2007)

Looks sick


----------



## joecastro420 (May 17, 2007)

His trunk set up, is more amazing in person! The hard lines are so precisely ran its hard to believe the car didn't come that way from factory. 

It was cool meeting you at Wuste, your TT is draw dropping!:thumbup::beer:


----------



## vdubbinn8611 (Apr 14, 2008)

Incredible set up! Such a nice car :thumbup:


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

joecastro420 said:


> His trunk set up, is more amazing in person! The hard lines are so precisely ran its hard to believe the car didn't come that way from factory.
> 
> It was cool meeting you at Wuste, your TT is draw dropping!:thumbup::beer:


Thanks! It was nice meeting you too. Your car was lookin great too. Loved the new color on the car.


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

I dont think it's possible to make this car look better. It is awesome!!!


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

dOWa242 said:


> I dont think it's possible to make this car look better. It is awesome!!!


Haha thanks. There's a few things I still have planned that will be the finishing touches on the car, like with the headlights and some minor body work.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

good seeing you again Alex. Car was looking flawless. :thumbup:


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

What brand hardlines and fittings? If you don't mind sharing.


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

Probably my favorite TT :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DJ_Euphoria (Aug 16, 2010)

it's cars like yours that make me really really REALLY love TT's.

i never cared for them until i started seeing them bagged.


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

That is so dope and proper! So very well done!


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

100% proper :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

DarkSideGTI said:


> good seeing you again Alex. Car was looking flawless. :thumbup:


Great seeing you too! Wish the car could have made it tho  There's always next year.



dOWa242 said:


> What brand hardlines and fittings? If you don't mind sharing.


The hardlines are just stainless steel piping. I don't know the brand of the fittings off the top of my head, but they are not cheap. They are flair-less compression fittings, which can hold up to 3000psi, so I know there will never be a leak, and if there is, I just tighten the fitting some more until the leak stops.



_Dirty_ said:


> Probably my favorite TT :thumbup::thumbup:





DJ_Euphoria said:


> it's cars like yours that make me really really REALLY love TT's.
> 
> i never cared for them until i started seeing them bagged.





07silverbullet said:


> That is so dope and proper! So very well done!





UghRice said:


> 100% proper :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:



Thanks for all the compliments. This setup really has to be seen in person to appreciate it tho. Pics just don't show the level of detail in the setup. That, and there's really nothing better than getting blinded by all the bling :laugh:


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Just remembered I had this picture on my phone. Here is just about the entire setup assembled but out of the car, just missing one of the compressor lines and one of the tank brackets. This should give everyone a better perspective of the entire setup.


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

oh dear lord thats beautiful


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Hey! I remember seeing this car, hahaha! Car was absolutely amazing :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

At first i had no clue what the "manifold" looking this was, since you said you had VU4. Then i realized you flipped it upside down. Looks ****ing dope dude!


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

reynolds9000 said:


> At first i had no clue what the "manifold" looking this was, since you said you had VU4. Then i realized you flipped it upside down. Looks ****ing dope dude!


:laugh: You couldn't imagine how many questions I've gotten about "what is that metal block where all the pipes go?" That was all Nik's idea. He didn't like how the manifold made the entire setup look unbalances, so he got to work and that was the end result. When he showed me the setup for the first time I was completely speechless for a good 30 minutes. And if you know me, its nearly impossible to keep me quite for more than 30 seconds


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Did you polish the lines or did you buy them that way?

My lines right now are brushed aluminum..i really don't want to polish them, but i really want polished lines. :laugh:


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

reynolds9000 said:


> Did you polish the lines or did you buy them that way?
> 
> My lines right now are brushed aluminum..i really don't want to polish them, but i really want polished lines. :laugh:


The lines are stainless steel, so everything was chromed. Everything was built prior to chroming. Once the lines are chromed, they are staying the way they are. Bending or cutting a line thats chrome just strips the chrome right off. We talked about doing Aluminum and just polishing the lines, but having to polish everything on a regular basis would have been a headache and a half and not something I want to deal with anymore. Now I can just sit in the trunk and wipe the car down with soap and water and it will shine brighter than the sun


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

looks great, Job well done.


----------



## SIRPOP (Apr 12, 2006)

Mr SoloGLI, Thank you for the kind words. :heart:


----------



## firebert (Feb 25, 2008)

Any problems with the SS lines going into the PTC of the VU4 manifold? I always thought SS was too hard for the PTC's "teeth" to grab onto but I'm happy to be proved wrong.

Also are those swagelok compression fittings?


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

damn. **** is nuts.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Wyman said:


> damn. **** is nuts.


Thanks Wyman! I didn't even know you were still around these parts. How's the Jetta these days?


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

SoloGLI said:


> Thanks Wyman! I didn't even know you were still around these parts. How's the Jetta these days?


I pop in every now and again man. Jetta is still meh, hardly even interested in it anymore unfortunately. 

One of the best TT's ive seen tho man.:thumbup:


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Wyman said:


> I pop in every now and again man. Jetta is still meh, hardly even interested in it anymore unfortunately.
> 
> One of the best TT's ive seen tho man.:thumbup:


Ya, that's how I felt about my Jetta, then god sent a drugged out drunk in an H2 to take it off my hands. You gonna be at h20 this year? I'm planning on going with some NorCal people and staying with Sav at the condo they get every year. And thanks for the compliment :beer:


----------



## v-dubIV (Jul 6, 2003)

WOW  super clean :thumbup:


----------



## SLI GTI (Oct 9, 2004)

SoloGLI said:


> Ya, that's how I felt about my Jetta, then god sent a drugged out drunk in an H2 to take it off my hands. You gonna be at h20 this year? I'm planning on going with some NorCal people and staying with Sav at the condo they get every year. And thanks for the compliment :beer:


for those who havent seen this amazing car in real life need to do so. look for it cause it def catches your eye. Car looks amazing Alex. Nik did great work in there. ill be up in that crazy condo as well. lookin forward to the weekend! see ya buddy:beer:


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

SLI GTI said:


> for those who havent seen this amazing car in real life need to do so. look for it cause it def catches your eye. Car looks amazing Alex. Nik did great work in there. ill be up in that crazy condo as well. lookin forward to the weekend! see ya buddy:beer:


Ya buddy! H20 is gonna be ridic this year. Can't wait for it!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

:sly::sly: ahhh, a TT on bags... with silly piping... still a hairdressers car:screwy::thumbdown:





 I:heart:itic:


----------



## dewinitbig (Aug 8, 2006)

fuggin durtay.. mad props


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Morio said:


> :sly::sly: ahhh, a TT on bags... with silly piping... still a hairdressers car:screwy::thumbdown:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL Thanks Morio :beer:


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

SoloGLI said:


> Ya, that's how I felt about my Jetta, then god sent a drugged out drunk in an H2 to take it off my hands. You gonna be at h20 this year? I'm planning on going with some NorCal people and staying with Sav at the condo they get every year. And thanks for the compliment :beer:


I dont know if Im going this year, unfortunately. I kinda want to but there are a couple other things I want to do during that timeframe as well....


----------



## Lucky5 (Oct 7, 2015)

I know this is an old thread but this car is sweet. I can't see the install pics but from other comments it sounds like it has the ptc accuair vu4 with stainless. Anyone know how this is done? Or have contact info for The builder?


----------

